# A/D/S powah



## rescuemedic (Feb 12, 2015)

Did A/D/S ever have an amp capable of 1500 @ 1 ohm mono? If so, can it be found now?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Not that I recall


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Check their Orion branding


----------



## rescuemedic (Feb 12, 2015)

I800C0LLECT said:


> Check their Orion branding


Any recommendations? Only thing I'm familiar with from Orion is the 225/250 HCCA's and not real sure if they have power up where I need it without going clear down to 1/2 ohm.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Get some soundstream amps. My recommendation would be the first rubicon series. Just as good as the reference line but without all headaches and problems.

Thanks
Justin


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

a/d/s did not have any amps listed close to those specs.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

vwguy383 said:


> Get some soundstream amps. My recommendation would be the first rubicon series. Just as good as the reference line but without all headaches and problems.
> 
> Thanks
> Justin


None of the Reference or Rubicon series amps exceeded 1000 watts of rated power. 
Well, that's not strictly true- There was the Rubicon 501/ which strapped (they called it Bio Port or something) had a rated output of 1100 watts. A great amp setup that got passed over, and if you happen upon a couple, please contact me .


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Orion HCCA 275r will run that, had one for a while and sold it to jimmy.

It's fused at 180 amps and needs dual power and grounds


----------

